# Mac "Pages" Word Count?



## SINC

I am new to the Pages program in iWorks and need to be able to have a word count of the columns I write. I have tried the help area, but after I click the "inspector" button, it tells me to click on "info". Be darned if I can find "info" anywhere in that area.

This is probably simple, but I am stumped for now. Anyone know how to do this? I need to check word count frequently as I write to a 1200 word maximum, so a quick trick would be nice.


----------



## a7mc

Click the inspector, then click on the icon on the far left (looks like a blank page). Then you will see the info tab.

A7


----------



## SINC

Thank you a7mc! I knew it had to be simple.


----------



## ekologik

i searched this and found it helpful. thanks.


----------



## Megs_29

You can even go to Edit-show statistics and it tells you!


----------

